# Letting my cat out for the first time!



## Mitsyx (May 7, 2012)

I would like some advice about letting my 7 month old kitten out for the first time! She is getting neutered on Thursday. She has escaped a few times and it gets harder and harder to catch her each time, she just loves to be out. I have a harness and take her out in the garden all the time but that isn't enough for her. At first if I shook a toy she would follow but then the next time she knew it was a trick, the same happened with shaking her treats! I don't want to keep her locked in the house. I would really appreciate some advice! I don't want to loose her  thanks! X


----------



## Clairey1234 (Apr 3, 2012)

i would wait until she has been fixed. then obviously wait until she is fully recovered. 
then, if that's what you want. just let her go!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Mitsyx.
I think a 7 month old Kitten is too young to let out on her own.
I would still take her on a harness for walks a round your garden.
I know you say that's not enough for her but maybe when she is speyed she might not want to go out wandering. The garden might be enough.
I would not let her out for a least another 3 months.
The weather is still cold.
You have to weigh up a few things before letting a cat out.
Do you live near any busy roads?
Have you got a cat flap fitted so she can get in home if she wants to.
Do you go to work full time and if so, would she be out all Day.

When you do let her out I would keep to a routine.
I don't let mine out in the Garden till 7.30am until all the birds are fully awake and it's light.

When you want her to come in you could rattle her dish or shake her biscuits and call her that way she knows it's time for food.
I would always keep a cat in when it gets dark. There are too many nasty things out there in the dark. 

Hope this helps. Good Luck and when you have a mo please put her picture on here we would all love to see her.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

I had already trained both my cats to come when I whistled before letting either outside. Tia was about 22 months old, the kitten, Kato, at 6 months once he'd recovered from being neutered. He'd been going mad watching Tia out chasing squirrels etc, and had started scrabbling frantically at the french windows and mewling constantly. If I wasn't playing with him, he was back trying to scrabble his way out the door, so I judged it time.

The first few times he went out, I went out with him while he was building his confidence, and I was building my confidence with him. I also timed it for just before a meal time so he'd have an incentive to stay fairly close. When he began exploring further and began disappearing through the garden hedge, I gave it a few minutes then whistled him back for a treat, leaving it longer and longer each time. 

I also took them out the front and carried them in through the front door. I don't ever let them out through the front door but I do let them back in that way. I tried to instil a bit of road sense by holding each cat, tensing my body and hissing at vehicles as they were about to pass us. Has this worked, I don't know, lol, but they both move off the pavement and into the garden when something comes past. It's not a busy road, but it doesn't need to be if a cat has no road sense.

What else? Even if your cat has been chipped, make sure they are wearing a collar with their name and your contact details on it, particularly at first when your neighbours won't be familiar with seeing them around. I did this with a bit of paper wrapped round with sellotape - it was perfectly adequate and lasted as long as the snapfast collars did. 

I haven't fitted a catflap yet so they go out when I get up and get called back in for the night when the light begins to fade. I've got a microchip flap which has a light detector so it stays shut overnight, I've just got to work out how to install it. Both my cats get immense benefit from being outdoors. There's no way I could possibly give them the exercise and stimulation they are getting chasing insects and squirrels. All the best with it


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I really think she is far too young to go out. Kittens just do not have the common sense to be safe outside. Too busy chasing that leaf to notice that car.. Etc
I'd wait till she is at least 12 months to give her the best chances


----------



## Mitsyx (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for your replies everyone! It's really helped me make a decision, I'm going to keep her in for a few more month! Because like 'jo-pop' said about chasing the leaves she does exactly that but with flies! 
She has had her op now, fully recovered and back to her funny self  I'll only be taking her out when she is fully healed & on her harness. 
Jill3 I have tried putting pics on but it won't let me! Might just be the iPads settings, I'll figure it out & have one on soon!  ... Thank you everyone!! X


----------

